#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  新增表情符號分類等多項功能 (2006/10/3)

## 狼王白牙

*[spacer=10]2006 年 10 月 3 日 論壇新增功能


[*]加強虛擬驗證功能*

[spacer=4]可匿名發表之版面, 必須輸入驗證碼

[spacer=4]方可發表，有效防堵註冊機器人或廣告機器人入侵；例如 *意見箱*。



*[*]新增 MP3 功能語法*
[spacer=4]


[spacer=4]可在文章任何位置中，插入遠端 mp3 檔案以線上播放；

[spacer=4]mp3 檔案可放置於自己的網頁空間上。


[mp3]http://wolfbbs.googlepages.com/ChyiChin_Wolf_I_Wolf.mp3[/mp3]



*[*]新增表情符號分類功能, 並追加表情符號*


[spacer=4]表情符號目前分類為六大類，大量節省表情符號載入時間。

----------

